# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  كمك براي برنامه ريزي كنكور ٩٧

## DrHouse

سلام به همه دوستان خسته نباشيد ، من سربازم و دارم ميخونم واسه كنكور ٩٧ اگه بشه پزشكي يا دندون . الان نياز به يه برنامه دارم تا زماني كه آزموناي كانون واسه ٩٧ شروع ميشه كه از اون به بعدش با برنامه كانون پيش برم . زيست و شيمي و ادبيات و زبان خوبم ، فيزيك و رياضي و عربي ضعيف . ميخواستم راهنماييم كنيد كه برنامه م چجور باشه توو اين مدت ؟ بيشتر سعي خودم اينه كه پايه رو تموم كنم تا جايي ك ميشه . و يه سوال اينكه برنامه واسه هر كتاب بايد چجور باشه، يعني مثلا اول شيمي ٢ رو تموم كنم بعد برم شيمي سه يا از هر كتاب يه مبحث و بخونم 
خلاصه هر مطلبي كه ميدونن كمكم ميكنه رو حتما بگين ، مرسي 
(فقط از ساعت ٢ به بعد ميتونم بخونم)

----------


## DrHouse

Up

----------


## laleh74

الان 80% بچه ها درگیر کنکور 96 هستن.
این تاپیک جز استرس چیزی نداره :Yahoo (21):

----------


## milad475

> سلام به همه دوستان خسته نباشيد ، من سربازم و دارم ميخونم واسه كنكور ٩٧ اگه بشه پزشكي يا دندون . الان نياز به يه برنامه دارم تا زماني كه آزموناي كانون واسه ٩٧ شروع ميشه كه از اون به بعدش با برنامه كانون پيش برم . زيست و شيمي و ادبيات و زبان خوبم ، فيزيك و رياضي و عربي ضعيف . ميخواستم راهنماييم كنيد كه برنامه م چجور باشه توو اين مدت ؟ بيشتر سعي خودم اينه كه پايه رو تموم كنم تا جايي ك ميشه . و يه سوال اينكه برنامه واسه هر كتاب بايد چجور باشه، يعني مثلا اول شيمي ٢ رو تموم كنم بعد برم شيمي سه يا از هر كتاب يه مبحث و بخونم 
> 
> خلاصه هر مطلبي كه ميدونن كمكم ميكنه رو حتما بگين ، مرسي 
> (فقط از ساعت ٢ به بعد ميتونم بخونم)


فقط سعی کن هرطور شده همون سال 97 قبول شی چون سال 98 منابع کنکور عوض میشه ...

----------


## DrHouse

> الان 80% بچه ها درگیر کنکور 96 هستن.
> این تاپیک جز استرس چیزی نداره


چه استرسي داره اين مطلب ؟ :/ كسي كه با اين مطلب قراره استرس بگيره احتمالا سر جلسه از استرس از هوش بره

----------


## DrHouse

> فقط سعی کن هرطور شده همون سال 97 قبول شی چون سال 98 منابع کنکور عوض میشه ...


تلاشمون و ميكنيم تا ببينيم چي ميشه 🌹

----------


## NVIDIA

سلام
داداش متولد چندی ؟
چندماه خدمتی ؟

----------


## shadi55

منم واقعا به برنامه ریزی احتیاج دارم اگه متوجه شدین منم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## alireza.salehi

سلام.تو این مدت برنامه ریزی ساعتی نکن بعد که آزمونای قلم شروع شد برنامه ریزس ساعتی
تک تک برای هر درس میگم تو این مدت چیکار کنی:
ادبیات:قرابت کار کن اگرم وقت کردی زبان فارسی هم یه نگاه بنداز
زبان:فقط لغت بخون
عربی:قواعد عربی 1و2 رو کامل بخون و درک مطلب هم کار کن
دینی:اصلا نخون
شیمی:کل شیمی دو بعدش فصل 1 شیمی سه اگر وقت کردی فصل 1و2 شیمی پیش
فیزیک:کل فیزیک سه اگ وقت کردی فصل 1 و 2 فیزیک پیش
ریاضی:فک کنم هندسه رو تموم کنی خوب باشه
زیست :من رشه ریاضی هستم درست مطلع نیستم

----------


## DrHouse

> سلام
> داداش متولد چندی ؟
> چندماه خدمتی ؟


سلام داداش
اسفند امسال تموم ميكنم

----------


## DrHouse

> منم واقعا به برنامه ریزی احتیاج دارم اگه متوجه شدین منم راهنمایی کنید


باشه

----------


## DrHouse

> سلام.تو این مدت برنامه ریزی ساعتی نکن بعد که آزمونای قلم شروع شد برنامه ریزس ساعتی
> تک تک برای هر درس میگم تو این مدت چیکار کنی:
> ادبیات:قرابت کار کن اگرم وقت کردی زبان فارسی هم یه نگاه بنداز
> زبان:فقط لغت بخون
> عربی:قواعد عربی 1و2 رو کامل بخون و درک مطلب هم کار کن
> دینی:اصلا نخون
> شیمی:کل شیمی دو بعدش فصل 1 شیمی سه اگر وقت کردی فصل 1و2 شیمی پیش
> فیزیک:کل فیزیک سه اگ وقت کردی فصل 1 و 2 فیزیک پیش
> ریاضی:فک کنم هندسه رو تموم کنی خوب باشه
> زیست :من رشه ریاضی هستم درست مطلع نیستم


سلام مرسي داداش
زبان و ديني چون خوبم نميخونم فعلا
زيست(نشرالگو) و شيمي(مبتكران) هم خوب دارم ميرم جلو تا يه هفته ديگه تقريبا واسه سال دوم و تموم ميكنم

فقط مشكلم توو رياضي فيزيكه، چون دور بودم از درس تقريبا همه ش يادم رفته، فيزيك گاج هم گرفتم اما واسه من كه ميخوام تازه شروع كنم خيلي درسنامه ش سخت بود، كلا نتونستم بخونم اين دوتا رو

بازم مرسي  🌹

----------


## _lily_

فقط میتونم بگم اشتباه منو نکن.
سعی کن تا جایی که میتونی تو لاک خودت باشی 
و از حاشیه به دور.
وگرنه ب خودت میای میبینی با اون چه که 
قرار بود بشی یه دنیا فاصله داری.
موفق باشی : )

----------


## a.ka

ایشالله که دوستان همه چی رو گفتن ؛ تایپک های سالهای قبل رو هم نگاه کن !
فقط یه چیزی بگم ، *جوگیر نشی تابستون خیلی فشار بیاری ها* (_نمیگم کم بخونا!!!_) *از ماکسیمم شروع نکن* ،
 از 4-5 ساعت شروع کن تا بالاتر ، *هر چقدر تونستی* . :Yahoo (3):

----------


## drfatemeh1998

> سلام به همه دوستان خسته نباشيد ، من سربازم و دارم ميخونم واسه كنكور ٩٧ اگه بشه پزشكي يا دندون . الان نياز به يه برنامه دارم تا زماني كه آزموناي كانون واسه ٩٧ شروع ميشه كه از اون به بعدش با برنامه كانون پيش برم . زيست و شيمي و ادبيات و زبان خوبم ، فيزيك و رياضي و عربي ضعيف . ميخواستم راهنماييم كنيد كه برنامه م چجور باشه توو اين مدت ؟ بيشتر سعي خودم اينه كه پايه رو تموم كنم تا جايي ك ميشه . و يه سوال اينكه برنامه واسه هر كتاب بايد چجور باشه، يعني مثلا اول شيمي ٢ رو تموم كنم بعد برم شيمي سه يا از هر كتاب يه مبحث و بخونم <br>\nخلاصه هر مطلبي كه ميدونن كمكم ميكنه رو حتما بگين ، مرسي <br>\n(فقط از ساعت ٢ به بعد ميتونم بخونم)


<br><br>\nسل\n

سلام منم 96هسم اما انقدر افتضاح خوندم که دارم اماده میشم برای97 البته واسه 96 هنوزم امید دارم اما اگه برنامم بیشتر واسه 97 من میگم یه سری نکات شاید کمکتون کنه :Yahoo (105):

----------


## drfatemeh1998

بنظرمن الان عمومیاتو بیشتر کارکن ببین توکنکور هردرسیو میتونن ترکیبیشو بپیچونن جز عمومی منم دارم همین کارومیکنم عمومیتو تاقبل تابستون برسون به80 دیگه اعتماد به نفستم زیاد میشه
بعدم همه درسا اول ازکتاب تمرینای کتاب کامل حل کن بعد سراغ تست زیست وشیمی وعربی وفیزیک وریاضی من سایت الارو بهت پیشنهاد میدم
از حاشیه دورشو گوشی تلگرام واینستا وحرفای بقیه وکانالای درسیه تلگرامم حتی نباش من کل وقتم باایناالکی گذشت توروخدا هرکی میخونه گوش بده مخصوصاسومی ها الان میخونن برای ترمشون کنکوریم بخونن
ریاضی فیزیکم اول بروسراغ مباحث پرسوال وراحت بعد که تواونا100شدی اگه شیمیو وزیستت عالی شد برو بقیشم بخون
از حاشیه هادورشو فقط موفق میشی
 :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## mobin7

رتبه برتر ها زیست رو معمولا چند دور میخونن؟ 
مرور با تست رو حساب نکنین

----------


## DrHouse

> فقط میتونم بگم اشتباه منو نکن.
> سعی کن تا جایی که میتونی تو لاک خودت باشی 
> و از حاشیه به دور.
> وگرنه ب خودت میای میبینی با اون چه که 
> قرار بود بشی یه دنیا فاصله داری.
> موفق باشی : )


بله حتما، اميدوارم شما هم به چيزي كه ميخوايد برسيد، هيچوقت دير نيست

----------


## DrHouse

> ایشالله که دوستان همه چی رو گفتن ؛ تایپک های سالهای قبل رو هم نگاه کن !
> فقط یه چیزی بگم ، *جوگیر نشی تابستون خیلی فشار بیاری ها* (_نمیگم کم بخونا!!!_) *از ماکسیمم شروع نکن* ،
>  از 4-5 ساعت شروع کن تا بالاتر ، *هر چقدر تونستی* .


اره همين كار و كردم، مرسي از شما هم

----------


## DrHouse

> بنظرمن الان عمومیاتو بیشتر کارکن ببین توکنکور هردرسیو میتونن ترکیبیشو بپیچونن جز عمومی منم دارم همین کارومیکنم عمومیتو تاقبل تابستون برسون به80 دیگه اعتماد به نفستم زیاد میشه
> بعدم همه درسا اول ازکتاب تمرینای کتاب کامل حل کن بعد سراغ تست زیست وشیمی وعربی وفیزیک وریاضی من سایت الارو بهت پیشنهاد میدم
> از حاشیه دورشو گوشی تلگرام واینستا وحرفای بقیه وکانالای درسیه تلگرامم حتی نباش من کل وقتم باایناالکی گذشت توروخدا هرکی میخونه گوش بده مخصوصاسومی ها الان میخونن برای ترمشون کنکوریم بخونن
> ریاضی فیزیکم اول بروسراغ مباحث پرسوال وراحت بعد که تواونا100شدی اگه شیمیو وزیستت عالی شد برو بقیشم بخون
> از حاشیه هادورشو فقط موفق میشی


مرسي از راهنماييتون، اميدوارم شما هم به اون چيزي كه ميخوايد برسيد و موفق باشيد

----------


## -AMiN-

*اسم 97 میاد کل تنو بدن من میلرزه*

----------


## NVIDIA

> سلام داداش
> اسفند امسال تموم ميكنم


نگفتی متولد چندی
اگه دوس داشتی تو پیام خصوصی بگو

----------


## NVIDIA

با اجازه دوست عزیزمون استارتر ،

دوستان کسی اطلاع داره تاثیر معدل تو کنکور 97 به چه صورته ؟ اگر قطعیش کنن که امثال من که چند سال پیش دیپلم گرفتن بیچاره میشن

----------


## Amir h

> با اجازه دوست عزیزمون استارتر ،
> 
> دوستان کسی اطلاع داره تاثیر معدل تو کنکور 97 به چه صورته ؟ اگر قطعیش کنن که امثال من که چند سال پیش دیپلم گرفتن بیچاره میشن


انشاالله مثبت خواد شد اگه خدا بخواد

----------


## DrHouse

Up

----------


## DrHouse

Up up up  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## drfatemeh1998

البته همه دارن میگن از الانم میشه به پزشکی رسید من که خیلی سردرگمم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## drfatemeh1998

نمیدونم واقعن میشه پزشکی قبول شم از الان یانه
من هم امید دارم هم ندارم :Yahoo (21): 
امیدوارم همگی به رشته مورد علاقتون برسین من خدافظ براهمیشه قبول شدم پزشکی میام میگی حالا امسال یاهرسالی :Yahoo (19):

----------


## parnia-sh

> Up up up


کاشکه بعد کنکور میپرسیدین اینجوری ذهن بچه ها باز تره..الان همه فکرا کنکور۹۶!

----------


## hamed_habibi

مثبته..البته اگه ب حرفام اعتماد کنی دوستان میدونن قبلا هم گفتم مثبته ومثبت شد


> با اجازه دوست عزیزمون استارتر ،
> 
> دوستان کسی اطلاع داره تاثیر معدل تو کنکور 97 به چه صورته ؟ اگر قطعیش کنن که امثال من که چند سال پیش دیپلم گرفتن بیچاره میشن

----------


## DrHouse

> کاشکه بعد کنکور میپرسیدین اینجوری ذهن بچه ها باز تره..الان همه فکرا کنکور۹۶!


اخه تا اونموقع كلي وقت از دست ميدم، بخاطر شرايط از الانم كه شروع كردم ميشه گفت دير شده چون وضعيت خوندن و وقتاي بيكاريم ثابت نيست

----------


## DrHouse

Up

----------


## hamed_habibi

​فقط تو درس شیمی ی توصیه کنم مساعل شیمی سنتیک تعادل استو وترمو میشه زد اینارو خیلی بخون..اینم بدون مفاهیم 55درصده اونو بتونی قوی یاد بگیری 4تادونه مسلعله بزنی شیمی بالا زدی پس استرس نده ب خودت

----------


## DrHouse

> ​فقط تو درس شیمی ی توصیه کنم مساعل شیمی سنتیک تعادل استو وترمو میشه زد اینارو خیلی بخون..اینم بدون مفاهیم 55درصده اونو بتونی قوی یاد بگیری 4تادونه مسلعله بزنی شیمی بالا زدی پس استرس نده ب خودت


شيمي خيلي مشكل ندارم، مشكل ندارم يعني ميتونم خودمو برسونم ولي رياضي و فيزيك هر چي ميخونم انگار دارم درجا ميزنم، يه مبحثي و كه ميخونم مبحث بعديو ك شروع ميكنم قبلي رو يادم ميره، يكمم واسه سربازي و اين جريانا فشار عصبي و بي برنامگي هست كه خوندن طبق برنامه خوندن و سخت ميكنه

----------


## DrHouse

...

----------


## ata.beheshti

*صبر الین 96 گوتولسون . . .

اویز تیچیلمسین چوپه اشا 

صبر کنید 96 تموم شه بعدش مفصل میگیم*

----------


## ferferiiiii1997

> فقط سعی کن هرطور شده همون سال 97 قبول شی چون سال 98 منابع کنکور عوض میشه ...


سلام مگه برا کنکور97 کتابای دهم رو نباید بخونیم؟؟ من شنیده بودم برا کنکور 97 باید کتابای دهم رو بجای دوم دبیرستان بخونن بچهایی ک بخوان یه سال بمونن پشت کنکوری

----------


## DrHouse

> سلام مگه برا کنکور97 کتابای دهم رو نباید بخونیم؟؟ من شنیده بودم برا کنکور 97 باید کتابای دهم رو بجای دوم دبیرستان بخونن بچهایی ک بخوان یه سال بمونن پشت کنکوری


كنكور ٩٧ همين كتاباست، ٩٨ كتاباي نظام جديد

----------

